# Strawberry - soft edges and open water.



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I went to strawberry to check things out. What I saw was beautiful. People fly fishing at Chicken Creek! Soft edges everywhere! A hundred yards of open water at the ladders!

Pics:
Open water at ladders through my polarized lenses...









Ladders again:









A little walk away from the ladders, but still pretty close:









My boy reeling in a 18" cutthroat:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report. that was way sooner than i thought it would start to pull back... and a ton of snow has melted too in the last week. now all we need is some good wind and more warm weather!! what time of day were you there?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Got there around one. Stayed until they finally opened the road back up after that oil tanker that spilled its guts was cleaned up a bit. We left strawberry around six, but were held up at the summit. Didn't get to heber til around ten or so. (I don't remember exactly what time it was)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i bet your boy was lovin that 4 hour car ride!!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

He's such a chill little dude. He just sang along to jack johnson and dave matthews while eating beef jerky and doritos! Also I have some video of him reeling in his fish. He watched it like a million times, never failing to comment on the fact that it was a big fish, not a baby fish. Then I'd tell him "nah dude, that's totally a baby fish" He'd get pi$$ed at me and we'd argue about it for a bit. Really funny! :lol: We had to do something to entertain ourselves! _(O)_


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures and great post! Thanks for the new information. We will definately be fishing ice off before the end of May  :lol: :mrgreen: I'm going to have to get up there in the next week or so and get the boat ready to go. That's awesome you have your boy to go with. My oldest daughter can't wait for me to get her out there on the boat. Looks like I better start planning my first ice off outing within the next couple of weeks. Did you happen to drive by the Strawberry Bay Marina and see how the ice is looking by the boat ramps?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't make it that way to check out marina and such. The water level has risen about 9 inches to a foot since I was last there, so I'm pretty sure the edges everywhere are soft. I threw a couple of rocks out on to the ice the see what kind of shape it was in and most of the time they just splashed right through the ice into the water. I think two weeks is reasonable if temps stay up and the wind keeps a'blowin.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That story, with your son is a good story !! 

Congrats to him and _you_ for the fishing trip and the looooooog journey !!

Good report, pictures and open water at Strawberry !! Thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! That's a great pic of your boy reeling in. Really.

The best pic by far, though, is the one with over a hundred yards of open water!!! WOOT!

I guess I need to pay more attention to the news because I never heard of a tanker wreck. 4.5 hrs to home? That's not cool at all. Did your wife go easy on you when you got home?

I bet she was co-piloting via cell phone the whole time. :lol: 

Glad you had fun. Anything out of the slot? Bows?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

My wife was totally cool about it. I had told her we would be home late anyway. No slot busters this trip.  No bows either. Just your run of the mill strawberry cutt.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope you didnt get your jerky out the Jars at Maverick in Provo?


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like you got your kid all pimped out fishing with a loomis pole...?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Well it ain't no snoopy pole that's for sure. I'm an avid St. Croix fan. 8)


----------

